# Video Shows Louisville Restaurant Robbery Stopped by Two Off Duty Cops



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/v...taurant-robbery-stopped-by-two-off-duty-cops/

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...-rob-raising-canes-bardstown-road/4792603002/


----------

